# This guy seems smart(says buy gold)



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

William H. Gross seems like an economic smart guy. He says buy gold now. Here is his latest blog entry--

http://www.pimco.com/EN/Insights/Pages/Credit-Supernova.aspx

And his (probably inflated) bio---

http://www.pimco.com/EN/Experts/Pages/BillGross.aspx

He says now is the time to buy real assets, like gold, silver, diamonds, real estate, food, whatever, something you can touch. I fail to see how he would make any money from you by having you follow his advise. How many more people have to say stuff like this before the media admits that it is real and the idiots in Washington admit that it is real?
We all need more shelving for more preps!


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

Junk silver maybe but gold no. Gold is way to high for average prepper today. Junk silver I can see but do it in moderation. GB


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Gold is an excellent way to go but Grinnan has a point. If you want a loaf of bread do you want to cough an ounce of gold or a pre 1964 dime? If you do go for the gold you might consider fractional coins i.e. 1/4oz or 1/10oz. You may not always be able to get change. Also some cash in hand, especially in small bills, for when the power is down or the government has declared a bank holiday.


----------



## labotomi (Feb 14, 2010)

How much of the smaller sized gold and silver coins or bars would one need before starting to purchase the larger ones (which carry a smaller premium)? I don't know as I've never been in a situation to purchase something with PMs.

I'm sure some of the larger coins would be useful in situations where you making larger purchases. Depending on the situation, it could be a tractor, horse or whatever the need is at the time.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

NOtice he said other tangibles as well. So if you are ify on the gold or silver still having food ammo guns and any number of other items is a good way to have tangibles and tangibles that you might be able to use even without going out of your way to make a trade that might potentially be hazardous. I"m thinking antibiotics would make a excellent tangible and quite possibly worth more in the long run to you personally as well as a trade item. I:m sure there are other Tangibles that can be thought of.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

He gives a hint about things to be careful of buying with this line---

(5) Be cognizant of property rights and confiscatory policies in all governments

Is he thinking of our gov taking gold away again? Or taking our guns away?


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

labotomi said:


> How much of the smaller sized gold and silver coins or bars would one need before starting to purchase the larger ones (which carry a smaller premium)? I don't know as I've never been in a situation to purchase something with PMs.
> 
> I'm sure some of the larger coins would be useful in situations where you making larger purchases. Depending on the situation, it could be a tractor, horse or whatever the need is at the time.


That is a judgement call. Here are some thoughts that might help. If you had a pocket full of cash and you were unlikely to be able to get any change when you made a purchase how many one-hundred dollar bills would you carry vs. ones and fives? More wealth can be carried, per weight, in gold and even more in diamonds so if you are talking about a lot of wealth and planning on bugging out you might prefer something other than silver.

I would suggest that you start with junk silver, then 1oz silver coin or bars then fractional gold, the 1oz gold, and at some point you might even consider platinum or diamonds.

Another thing to consider is, if you are trading a large ticket item, would you rather have one large bill or many small bills when you need bread and carrots. The guy that is selling is planning to buy something else and it is probably going to be several small things so what would he rather have.


----------



## labotomi (Feb 14, 2010)

Caribou said:


> That is a judgement call. Here are some thoughts that might help. If you had a pocket full of cash and you were unlikely to be able to get any change when you made a purchase how many one-hundred dollar bills would you carry vs. ones and fives? More wealth can be carried, per weight, in gold and even more in diamonds so if you are talking about a lot of wealth and planning on bugging out you might prefer something other than silver.
> 
> I would suggest that you start with junk silver, then 1oz silver coin or bars then fractional gold, the 1oz gold, and at some point you might even consider platinum or diamonds.


This isn't about bugging out weight issues but rather the difference in price/weight in buying smaller vs larger bullion.

I'm already several steps up your list (no junk silver though) and was just wondering how much is enough before buying larger rounds. I understand it's a judgement call, but was wondering what others were doing and/or think.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

labotomi said:


> This isn't about bugging out weight issues but rather the difference in price/weight in buying smaller vs larger bullion.
> 
> I'm already several steps up your list (no junk silver though) and was just wondering how much is enough before buying larger rounds. I understand it's a judgement call, but was wondering what others were doing and/or think.


I know guys that have purchased heavy equipment with gold, usually dust and nuggets. I have been in grocery stores with gold scales on the counter. Today, some people deal with raw gold on a regular basis. I have never heard these people discuss silver, though there is no reason for them to discuss such matters with me. They do well because they are able to sell their gold in large or small quantities. The people buying the gold know them and more importantly know what gold looks like and what it is worth. These people also tend to have a supply of 1oz gold coins.

I prefer junk silver because coins are easily recognized are of a relatively small value. Bigger, more valuable coins or bullion are easier to deal with. There was a time when people wore chains and would pull off one or more links to make a purchase. I feel that I am more likely to want a loaf of bread than a new car. Much of my reasoning is rational but some is emotional. I am not against larger gold pieces, I have seen them work well for some, they are just low on my list. Without knowing the specifics of your precious metals, and other finances I really can't make specific recommendations. I don't care to know your information and you certainly don't want to publish that on the net.


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

I think if your starting out in PMs go the junk silver route first... quarters and dimes, $100 face value of each. Then move to the silver eagles. From their 1/10 and 1/4 gold coins... you need to not put strain on your monthly budget nor stop you preps either... food, ammo, tools, etc...

Personally, i am now buying gold 1/2 oz and silver 1 oz coins. I have $300 face dimes and $300 face quarters. I am staying away from halves and war nickels because they aren't 90%... this month i billed an extra $2400 over my typical monthly billing cycle so it goes for conversion to PMs...


----------



## k0xxx (Oct 27, 2011)

Generally, it depends on what you're prepping for. If you think that we'll b in a full scale societal collapse, then the metals take on less of role, as compared to beans, bullets, etc. Personally I tend to believe that it's more likely to be an Argentinian type collapse, with a decades long inflationary period. There is money in circulation of some type, but you wouldn't want to hold it too long as inflation would soon reduce it's purchasing power. Gold/silver would just be sold to a dealer as needed for important purchases.

Most of my metal is in the form of 90% silver dimes, quarters, halves, and dollars, as that is how I happened to come across it over the years. I do have a supply of 1 ounce and larger silver bullion, as well as some gold in various weights, but these are more for paying property taxes, emergencies and large purchases. I am one of those fortunate enough to have been preparing for quite a few years, and thus have my BOL paid for and am living there, a secondary BOL, as well as my beans, bullets, and band aids squared away decently. If it wasn't for these facts, I would certainly be devoting less resources to acquiring metals.


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

k0xxx said:


> Generally, it depends on what you're prepping for. If you think that we'll b in a full scale societal collapse, then the metals take on less of role, as compared to beans, bullets, etc. Personally I tend to believe that it's more likely to be an Argentinian type collapse, with a decades long inflationary period. There is money in circulation of some type, but you wouldn't want to hold it too long as inflation would soon reduce it's purchasing power. Gold/silver would just be sold to a dealer as needed for important purchases.
> 
> Most of my metal is in the form of 90% silver dimes, quarters, halves, and dollars, as that is how I happened to come across it over the years. I do have a supply of 1 ounce and larger silver bullion, as well as some gold in various weights, but these are more for paying property taxes, emergencies and large purchases. I am one of those fortunate enough to have been preparing for quite a few years, and thus have my BOL paid for and am living there, a secondary BOL, as well as my beans, bullets, and band aids squared away decently. If it wasn't for these facts, I would certainly be devoting less resources to acquiring metals.


Agree with you on that... Only prepping since June - but I think I am setup pretty good - year worth of food, 150 gallons of water, 750,000 seeds, complete medical kit as possible, including antibiotics, etc... I think I am over $7500 in preps, and that doesn't count guns and ammo... My investment guidance that I gave assumes that they are already food/water/etc to a level of comfort for the individual... Never would I suggest buying PMs before having food, water, ammo, etc... That would be dumb


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

just remember, to have possession of your PM's, not a paper saying this is what you have. in my eyes if I can not touch or hold it, I don't own it. if it is in someone else's control, will they give it back when YOU need it?


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

stayingthegame said:


> just remember, to have possession of your PM's, not a paper saying this is what you have. in my eyes if I can not touch or hold it, I don't own it. if it is in someone else's control, will they give it back when YOU need it?


You mean like Germany right now trying to get its gold from US and England??? Suckers.... no seriously, every ounce is in hand...


----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

Is he sellin' gold?


----------

